
Using the new theming API in Firefox - DiabloD3
https://hacks.mozilla.org/2017/12/using-the-new-theming-api-in-firefox/
======
Zekio
No mention of modifying scroll bar... sigh...

I kinda hope they will do something about it one of these days.

